# LIDL Espresso Machine £39.99 Thursday 23rd Feb



## Potts (Feb 17, 2017)

This certainly won't be everybody's cup of tea, but could make an interesting toy for the money. Fix that 15bar pressure and who knows...

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=42093

*SILVERCREST KITCHEN TOOLS Espresso Machine* *£39.99*each


 Was £49.99 now £39.99

 3 year warranty

 1100W

 With portafilter system, 2 filter inserts for 1 or 2 cups, and powerful 15-bar pump pressure for perfect crema

 2-in-1 swivelling high-pressure steam nozzle: hot water outlet and milk foaming nozzle

 Removable water reservoir (max. 1L), removable drip tray with water level indicator and drip grate

 Includes 2-in-1 coffee scoop with tamper

 Size approx. (cm): W23 x H30 x D27


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Try and put freshly ground coffee in that and you'd blow it up lol. It'll be better than a jar of instant but that's about it.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I wouldn't say it would be better than instant. Consider the expense, prep and clean up time compared to a fancy instant you can let cool and neck for the caffeine fix. Imagine the time spent pissing around trying to get a half decent shot out of that! Especially if you start trying to mod it -- cutting false bottoms off baskets/buying alternatives and modifying them to fit the portafilter etc etc.

Christ, imagine how many poor saps are going to go home with one of those.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Quite a few I guess..

It'll work just the same as my old Dualit EspressI only. Plus with the pressurised baskets you can buy ground coffee from a roaster and it'll be nice and stale after a week of so.

I used to put filter coffee in th Dualit and pull a full cup.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

absolute bargain, I cant believe that they manage the quality at the price - Bravo - three cheers for the benevolent owners of the temple that is Lidl. I feel truly blessed that they have seen fit to twice in my lifetime bestow such gifts upon the good and rosy cheeked yet humble people of this emerald isle set in a silver sea.

Truly this machine will take pride of place upon the alter to consumerism in my house right next to the magnificent steam generator Iron that my magnificent partner in life was fortunate to purchase last year - it came with many many special features such as power saving low wattage a tiny tank that takes but a thimble of water and a convienient short 3 ft flex that makes it so easy to store.

I think we shall get rid of the TV and instead stare in awe at these magical gifts from the Lidl gods.

God Bless the lidl family for they are surely Guinea Pigs in human form.

actually I apologise and take it all back my avarice and greed have overcome me - these gifts are only fit for use by the gods who are of course represented by guinea pigs on this earth

my apologies again my Peruvian fury overlords


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hahaha Jimbo's lost it! Peruvian furry overlords! We'd best tell Mildred to watch out for unexpected pilgrims worshipping at the Guinea pig altar! The Michelangelo coffee pastiche is good - although I'd expect a Fracino "Heavenly" rather than French press.


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Though probably not the best machine in the world, I think it's definitely better than drinking instant too.

For people that don't have a HUGE budget for some of the fancier more expensive machines this would be a inexpensive way to get their feet wet & start learning about espresso.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

BrownBottleCoffee said:


> Though probably not the best machine in the world, I think it's definitely better than drinking instant too.
> 
> For people that don't have a HUGE budget for some of the fancier more expensive machines this would be a inexpensive way to get their feet wet & start learning about espresso.


I am sorry but there is a limited supply and they are only to be used by our Peruvian overlords - over the past week the forum has moved on from a focus on coffee to that of Guinea Pigs and how they can best be served - and not as a tasty Aztec dish that tastes a bit like chicken ....mmmmm


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Our glorious rulers! We are not fit to eat their droppings... And yet I'm sure someone will have tried to feed them the blessed coffee cherry and see what they produce. All Hail the Piggies.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you Missy for your kind words - I feel a few moments of reflection are called for

Dear Peruvian overlords, Thank You for fearfully andwonderfully creating each of us.

Thank You for giving us worth in Your eyes andsweet espresso in our cups.

Help us fix our broken grinders and be like the one You uniquely intended us tobe caffeine addicted and dependant.

Help us abide instead of strive for coffee,living peacefully and joyfully as heirs to Your Kingdom and co-heirs in theservice of Guinea Pigs.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I fear that ownership of said machine would put more people off an espresso journey than it would encourage.

Jimbo, Have you forgotten to take your tablets? Shouldn't you be away somewhere, whittling wood ?


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Jim, You did a splendid job in making the wooden handle for my portafilter and for that I'm extremely grateful (I will upload photo's in near future for all to see), however, my sense is that you may require additional ventilation in your workshop as the fumes from the wood you're turning and glueing appear to be causing hallucinations.

There is only one Guinea Pig Overlord, all other images in his likeness, whilst flattering, are fake news.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Everyone knows that that is a fake Guinea pig remotely controlled by the Kremlin


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Hahaha Jimbo's lost it! Peruvian furry overlords! We'd best tell Mildred to watch out for unexpected pilgrims worshipping at the Guinea pig altar! The Michelangelo coffee pastiche is good - although I'd expect a Fracino "Heavenly" rather than French press.


Whooop! These guinea pigs, they get everywhere!

I may may as well abandon the guinea pig forum I belong and combine piggy and coffee chat over here


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Coffee pigs? No hang on, we'd get sued by Teapigs...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Coffee pigs? No hang on, we'd get sued by Teapigs...


I am doing my best to think of a coffee/guinea pig connection. The only thing that comes to mind are their poops!!! I have been known to mutter to visitors (on the rare occasion we have any) "oops, a stray coffee bean" as I pick up one their poops rolling across the floor!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I am doing my best to think of a coffee/guinea pig connection. The only thing that comes to mind are their poops!!! I have been known to mutter to visitors (on the rare occasion we have any) "oops, a stray coffee bean" as I pick up one their poops rolling across the floor!


Hmmm Mildred - might explain a lot about these beans


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hmmm Mildred - might explain a lot about these beans
> 
> View attachment 25162


oh LOLOL

You know those chocolate coated raisins . . . Well, they're NOT









ETA I love your driftwood boxes, btw


----------

